# Help wanted with an old old toy!!!



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Evening all

Been at my parents today and have discovered an old toy of mine from years ago, and I've been wracking my brains ever since to remember what it was called.  What it is - is a doll with a huge removable skirt, the doll sits in a chimney and the skirt covers the house, which is circular shape.  I am sure that the doll was called Sarah but not sure if that is something I called it or if that was it's original name.  Sorry if the description is naff!

Can anyone help?


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

have no idea, but sounds really odd  
hope you find out soon
thats the sort of thing that would bug me


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

It's alright, think I have solved it - sure it was a Holly Hobbie house!

Thanks anyway

Chris


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry hun never heard of it ..try doing a description and google it see if it brings anything up   ooh Holly Hobbie have heard of her but don't remember her being like that  

Cat x


----------

